# "Anything Helps - God Bless" - Sign seen locally



## Clay3063 (May 10, 2018)

Good morning everyone. For those who don't know me, my name is Clay Mason. I am a minister, woodworker, welder, electrician, plumber, fireman (ex), husband, father, grandfather and now a missionary... of sorts.

I asked Tony and Tony asked the other mods if I could take a minute of your time and tell you what my wife and I are doing and ask for your help. So here goes nothing. 

In August of last year, the week Hurricane Harvey hit Texas, I was diagnosed with testicular cancer. Being a minister and having to provide my own insurance out of a minimum salary meant that treating my cancer through conventional means was out of the question. But we didn't plan on treating it conventionally anyway. I had done several years worth of reading on alternative treatments for cancer and other diseases after I performed the funeral for my wife's sister several years earlier. I've read enough on the subject that I was more than comfortable treating the cancer the way we did. So we stayed in Texas for a couple or three weeks helping victims of Hurricane Harvey and then we packed out car and headed north. 

So when I was diagnosed, the wife and I came to Colorado and made the medicine that cured me. Yes I said cured me... for less than 10k dollars. And that's where the story takes a little twist. And to say time and space I'll spare you of all the little details. 

As a minister, I don't believe in luck, chance or circumstance. Leave it at that. As such, we thought we came here to cure my cancer. But God had other plans besides the healing. He opened doors here to a totally new and different kind of ministry for us... "The Homeless". 

(I am sitting here racking my brain trying to find the right words to keep this as short as possible... so please bear with me.)

Homelessness is a chronic, ongoing problem in this nation. Worse than that, it's not getting better. It's getting worse. And there are stereotypes that we have pegged these people with that works against improving their life's situation rather than helping with the problems. Further more, the "solutions" the government supposedly has put in place to help, really only help a handful, the rest fall through the cracks. 

Said that to say this, I have always been aware of the homeless. I've tried to help on occasions. But the stereotypes I grew up with are the same ones that exacerbate the problem and I just didn't know any better. 

Mary and I have begun a ministry in Southern Colorado, namely Trinidad, Colorado. Trinidad, by size shouldn't have any homeless or at a minimum, very few. But being a gateway city into this beautiful state, it has a large number of permanent and transient homeless. And so when we landed here in November of last year, we got a first hand experience of dealing with the homeless. And we befriended some and began to talk about and listen to their stories. And after reading several books and talking with other "missionaries" to the homeless, I have found the stereotypes to be completely off base. Wrong. so we began to look for ways that would work towards solving at least some of the problem. And that leads to this:

We have begun a Mission to the Homeless in Southern Colorado. We're not just giving a handout, we're also giving a hand up. I am a jack of all trades and a master of many. As such, we're not building a church, we're building a mission, a community expressly built to address the issue of homelessness both in this little city and other places as well. We are currently looking to procure a 30-40 acre parcel of land where we will build a small community of small homes for the chronically homeless. 

We are looking to teach skills to those who have none, and provide a way up by creating new "connections". IE - We're not just giving them a place to live, we're giving them new skills so that they can contribute to some degree or another to their keep and more than that, we are giving the one thing that is missing in 99% of their lives and that is a sense of connection through family. Those who have joined us already have become part of our family. 

That may sound corny to some, but according to the information I have, the #1 reason for homelessness today is because of the serious disconnect in family... where family still exists. Think on that for a while. While we've redefined the family in the last 30 years or so, we've created the perfect storm for producing more homelessness. That's why we're not just putting them in housing, we're putting them in a home. There is a huge difference. 

Now, cut to the chase: I asked Tony if it would be ok to ask for your help. He spoke with the other mods and they agreed it would be ok. So, how can you help? 

I'm not asking for money right out, though if you'd like to contribute to the cause, I won't turn anything down. But, what I am asking for mainly from you guys is this: If you have any kits; pen kits, salt and pepper shaker kits, etc, any older style or whatever laying around that you can donate or blanks, etc. If you want to donate any material, tools, kits, etc, let me know and I'll give you our mailing address. 

We are seeking ways to help these people help themselves and teaching them how to make things and sell them goes a long way to improving their lives. So, we're asking for any old, unused, kits, etc that you won't use or don't like, etc,. We'll turn them into something nice, sell it and the proceeds will go back into the mission. 

And if you have any questions about what we're doing, ask away. I'll answer to the best of my ability.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Clay3063 (May 10, 2018)

PS - If you want to catch up on what we are doing and or follow along, look up my facebook page. I keep a pretty detailed and ongoing script of what we are doing here. - Clay


----------



## pinky (May 10, 2018)

Do you have a link to your facebook page?


----------



## Clay3063 (May 10, 2018)

pinky said:


> Do you have a link to your facebook page?



https://www.facebook.com/clay.mason.77


----------



## Clay3063 (May 10, 2018)

pinky said:


> Do you have a link to your facebook page?



Here is the link to FB page for "The Mission of The Way":

https://www.facebook.com/NarrowIsTheWay.Jesus/


----------



## Mike Hill (May 10, 2018)

Clay, I lament that you are doing this in Co and not nearer to me. You'd get sick of me being around too much. The same thing has been in my heart for a few years now. We do have our rescue mission, but the one program I like is almost unique to Nashville - Room in the Inn. We are also a "gateway city" of sorts and have a large homeless population that fluctuates because of transitioning between the getting away from the cold north and back. But I've (and others) have wanted to do a tiny house community as you are describing. However, we have not because of it not being allowed because of "codes". Then of course, there is community push back - we don't want that in our neighborhood. Currently waiting on some deal on an unwanted apartment complex to come up that could be bought and used. But Nashville is currently growing so fast, there is no such thing. The last one was bought by a prisoner ministry (which I also volunteer with) for their transitional housing. My prayers are with you as you walk down this road - being the good salt and good light to us all. 
Oh, and I have a ton of blanks, and probably a number of slim-line kits. Also have some mahogany I can send.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 5 | Creative 1


----------



## CWS (May 10, 2018)

Send me a pm with your address and I will send some things. God Bless you and your work.


----------



## pinky (May 10, 2018)

A box on the way with kits and blanks.
God Bless.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (May 10, 2018)

CWS said:


> Send me a pm with your address and I will send some things. God Bless you and your work.


Ok Curt, I sent you and Mike Hill my address. Thank you both and also Thank you to Pinky!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 10, 2018)

Clay, 
I admire what you're attempting to do and will be glad to help. Send me your address in a PM and I'll send you a large box of peppermill, pen, game call and other blanks. If that works out, I'll send more a little later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (May 10, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Clay,
> I admire what you're attempting to do and will be glad to help. Send me your address in a PM and I'll send you a large box of peppermill, pen, game call and other blanks. If that works out, I'll send more a little later.



I'll get that to you right now my friend. Thank you!


----------



## Lou Currier (May 10, 2018)

Our department works with the local mission that feeds the homeless. It is a great way to create bridges and get to know them in a way that is not in a negative contact of the norm.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063 (May 10, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Our department works with the local mission that feeds the homeless. It is a great way to create bridges and get to know them in a way that is not in a negative contact of the norm.


Yes sir. Feeding folks is a first good step. We're taking it to the next level. The single most frequent common denominator among the homeless is the disconnect from family. There are a lot of reasons why. But suffice it to say that our culture has created a huge gap. We've redefined marriage, love, etc. And though homelessness is always and has always been a reality through the ages, it doesn't have to be a permanent situation for each individual. What most folks don't realize is that given the current situation in America, and elsewhere, most people are just one disaster away from sleeping in a car, under an overpass or in a tent by a river somewhere. One job loss, one illness, one car wreck, one divorce, one and the list goes on and on. One little disaster is all that separates far too many people in this nation from prosperity and poverty. We're trying to fill in the gap. We believe it's not enough to hand 5 bucks out a window but we've got to get in there, like you said, and make a connection, develop a relationship of trust and accountability and then work towards pulling them up and helping them get re-established. For those who are older and or have mental handicaps, etc, and have no family or non that cares, we're bridging that gap too. We're providing a "home" not just a house and family. Everyone, and I mean everyone is someone to God. We are all created in His image and to neglect others just because... well, Jesus told us what judgement day will look like and it has very little to do with what one's doctrines looked like but how we displayed that whole "love your neighbor as yourself thing. Matthew 25:31 ff tells us what judgement day will look like when Jesus separates the sheep from the goats. 
Thanks Lou for what you do brother! And thanks for your comment. 
Shalom!
-Clay

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 3


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2018)

Clay3063 said:


> What most folks don't realize is that given the current situation in America, and elsewhere, most people are just one disaster away from sleeping in a car, under an overpass or in a tent by a river somewhere. One job loss, one illness, one car wreck, one divorce, one and the list goes on and on. One little disaster is all that separates far too many people in this nation from prosperity and poverty.
> -Clay


So true so true. I've had that same realization on more than one occasion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 15, 2018)

@Clay3063, package in the mail to you this morning. Should be there Friday.


----------



## Clay3063 (May 15, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Clay3063, package in the mail to you this morning. Should be there Friday.


Thank you Eric. I'll let you know when it gets here. However, mail here usually takes a little longer than elsewhere for some reason or the other. But for sure I'll let you know when it gets here. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (May 19, 2018)

I have a special request. Does anyone have an extra bottle stopper turning kit? I got two bottle stoppers in the mail from John the other day. But I don't have the "bushings" and the piece that fits in the lathe to turn the things. I can see where these would sell like hotcakes but lack the means to turn them. If you've got an extra laying around and would like to donate, I'll sing your praises to the Lord. :)


----------



## Lou Currier (May 19, 2018)

I believe I have an extra bottle stopper mandrel. With look for it today.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2018)

Clay3063 said:


> I have a special request. Does anyone have an extra bottle stopper turning kit? I got two bottle stoppers in the mail from John the other day. But I don't have the "bushings" and the piece that fits in the lathe to turn the things. I can see where these would sell like hotcakes but lack the means to turn them. If you've got an extra laying around and would like to donate, I'll sing your praises to the Lord. :)



Clay, I have an extra mandrel for turning stoppers. I am getting a box together for you with your pens and some other stuff, I'll throw it in. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (May 19, 2018)

Tony said:


> Clay, I have an extra mandrel for turning stoppers. I am getting a box together for you with your pens and some other stuff, I'll throw it in. Tony


Thank you Tony!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (May 22, 2018)

I got a package from Eric Saturday morning. Been a busy last couple days so I haven't had the chance to post anything on it until this morning. There are ten slimline kits and 

 some really beautiful blanks in here and in particular two of Wormy American Chestnut. I am going to look at purchasing a couple of the higher end fountain kits and put the pens up for sale to the highest bidder on my FB page. Thank you Eric Rorabaugh!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063 (May 22, 2018)

And that oak root burl??? Beautiful!!! That too will become a nice fountain pen.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 23, 2018)

Clay,
I'm now back from vacation and in the shop every day. Can you PM your shipping address to me? I'll put together a LFRB of wood blanks for you. 

Larry


----------



## Clay3063 (May 24, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Clay,
> I'm now back from vacation and in the shop every day. Can you PM your shipping address to me? I'll put together a LFRB of wood blanks for you.
> 
> Larry


Yes Larry I will send you my address. Thank you Sir.


----------



## Clay3063 (May 24, 2018)

I want to give a great big shout out and Thank You to our.... esteemed... mod Dude @Tony . He may be short in stature but... Well let's not go there. He's a great guy and he sent me a big ole box of cutting board cutoffs. And various other assorted blanks including a big ole bowl blank and various other assorted stuff including the one thing I needed most, the bottle stopper turning thingy that fits my lathe to turn bottle stopper thingies. LOL. Thanks Buddy. I mean that. A lot!! - Clay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2018)

Clay3063 said:


> I want to give a great big shout out and Thank You to our.... esteemed... mod Dude @Tony . He may be short in stature but... Well let's not go there. He's a great guy and he sent my a big ole box of cutting board cutoffs. And various other assorted blanks including a big ole bowl blank and various other assorted stuff including the one thing I needed most, the bottle stopper turning thingy that fits my lathe to turn bottle stopper thingies. LOL. Thanks Buddy. I mean that. A lot!! - Clay



Thanks for the kind words Clay, hope it helps! Tony


----------



## Clay3063 (May 24, 2018)

Tony said:


> Thanks for the kind words Clay, hope it helps! Tony


It helps a lot! We turned another page this week in this book. We finally got financial oversight from an eldership in Texas. That allows us now to start the process for making this a 501c3 non-profit. Sometimes I wonder what God is doing. I don't have the skills to do this. But we're doing it anyway because no one else is. You sir and the others are all top notch in my book. I don't care what that crazy Islander says.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS (May 29, 2018)

CWS said:


> Send me a pm with your address and I will send some things. God Bless you and your work.


I Got your package in the mail today @Clay3063. I cleaned up some pen kits I had and added some pen. Bless my Friend.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 29, 2018)

Clay, the box I promised was mailed to you this morning. Take care and God Bless. Can send more later when you need it.


----------



## Clay3063 (May 29, 2018)

CWS said:


> I Got your package in the mail today @Clay3063. I cleaned up some pen kits I had and added some pen. Bless my Friend.



Brother, I appreciate your help. I really do. I'll let you know when the package arrives. God Bless you and all our friends, including the crazy Islander, at WB!!! - Clay


----------



## Clay3063 (May 29, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Clay, the box I promised was mailed to you this morning. Take care and God Bless. Can send more later when you need it.



Thank you Larry. Very much. As I told Curt. We appreciate you and all of our friends at WB, even the nut from the land of hot dirt. - Clay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jun 3, 2018)

We stopped by the office yesterday afternoon to check on expected packages from Curt and Larry. We were not disappointed. Got both boxes back to the little house on wheels in the mountains and opened both box. Wow! Just wow, gentlemen!!! Thank you both. I'll try to post some pics a little later on the contents but you guys, all of you have been more than generous. My thanks to all of our WB friends for helping us with our mission. I am kind of at a loss for words here. I've seen folks who've asked for donations and have received much less than the quality of stuff you all have sent per our requests. My heart is full. Thank you all once again. - Clay

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 3, 2018)

I left for 10 days of church camp in Cisco, TX on the wed. before Father's day. I returned home the saturday after Father's day. It's been busy busy busy since I got back. I have been in several meetings of late with people who are interested and curious about what we are doing and as such have not had time to do anything else. I hope to get outside between showers this afternoon and at least cut some blanks and glue them up to turn some pens tomorrow. We may be assisting the folks north of here with the wildfires. The closest to us is only about 40 miles or so as the crow flies and has destroyed over one hundred homes so far. There is a truck coming from Tennessee scheduled to arrive Thursday that will be filled with food for the refugees. If we can round em all up we'll take some of our people up there to help distribute those food supplies. If we can get there. I posted a few pics of a walking stick and hatchet / tomahawk that one of our guys has engraved using a dremel tool in the completed projects thread. We're really proud of the things Cris is doing and the others. I want to say again, to everyone thank you all for your support, prayers and donations. - Shalom! Clay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 2, 2020)

Clay, I have a bunch of pen blanks - probably a lfrb full maybe more - and a few pen kits - probably slim line. You still needing stuff like that? Also have a couple of tools and mahogany.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 2, 2020)

Yea @Clay3063 you still needing stuff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 12, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Yea @Clay3063 you still needing stuff?


Hello Eric. Sorry for the delay in answering. We're always in need. LOL. I just haven't had much time in the wood shop as I've been so busy with the other things that are going on. WE purchased a property back in July and are now trying to get things going as far as building some infrastructure such as tiny houses and bathhouses to place our homeless folks in. WE were able to purchase a woodlandmills HM130 max last month and I've been busy trying to get lumber milled for the buildings. But to answer your question, Yes, 'we're always in need of supplies. I am also trying to clean up the shop / trailer to get back to work in it. I've got some beautiful walnut slabs I need to flatten and them either sell or start making tables etc out of so we can sell them. - Clay

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 12, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Clay, I have a bunch of pen blanks - probably a lfrb full maybe more - and a few pen kits - probably slim line. You still needing stuff like that? Also have a couple of tools and mahogany.


Hey Mike. Thanks bro. I'll send you an updated shipping address.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

